
Jack Dorsey's move to Africa raises questions for investors - deegles
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/12/02/jack-dorseys-move-to-africa-raises-questions-for-investors.html
======
jaredcwhite
Jack Dorsey is looking years ahead into the future. He wants to bring a better
remote work ethos into Twitter and reduce the reliance on a San Francisco-
based workforce. He wants to explore emerging opportunities around the globe,
specifically in Africa.

Meanwhile, Wall Street bozos and rich Trump-supporting goons want to oust him.
I'm seeing all kind of comments on Twitter from white bros mocking Dorsey for
wanting to move to Africa.

Frankly, this smacks of racism to me. How dare the CEO of THE TOP TWO "real-
time news & discussion" and "democratic payments" tech companies in the world
spend time in Africa instead of the USA. The real question people should be
asking is, why the hell WOULDN'T he?

